# Egypt's Original Capital City



## UncleVito (Feb 26, 2022)

I saw this video about the destruction of Egypt's original capital city 
_View: https://youtu.be/UvY_o-mLKpo_
, and thought it was consistent with my theory of there being two gods referenced in the Bible. 
Two Gods, and Two Heavens

I believe it explains the ongoing coverup as well.

Comments welcome ...


----------

